# Nord gets hacked

## seankelly

So nord got hacked. What are your thoughts, and what are the alternatives. My suggestions purevpn or express

----------

## UberLord

https://privacy.net/best-vpn-services/

----------

## Tony0945

I noticed during the period that I was banned, that I could not access the wiki through Torguard. I could read google's cache of wiki articles. So Gentoo.org could identify me. I still use Torguard, but now that my ban period is over I can access the wiki through Torguard. Obviously Gentoo servers can identify me whether I use Torguard or not.  But my bank can't. Every time I access my bank's website through Torguard I need additional logon identification. This does not occur when using my ISP's assigned IP address.

----------

## Hu

The other possibility is that the Wiki's ban list for Tor nodes is incomplete, so your success or failure depended on which Tor node you happened to exit from.

It's also possible that your bank is able to recognize you, but considers Tor to be so suspicious that they insist on an extra round of validation, since it would be very useful to a criminal who wants to impersonate you and avoid being readily traced.

----------

## Ant P.

My suggestion is to pay attention to the business practices and history of who you decide to give all your internet traffic to. You'll find a lot of these commercial V"P"Ns leave you with more questions than answers under even the most basic scrutiny.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Hu wrote:*   

> The other possibility is that the Wiki's ban list for Tor nodes is incomplete, so your success or failure depended on which Tor node you happened to exit from.
> 
> It's also possible that your bank is able to recognize you, but considers Tor to be so suspicious that they insist on an extra round of validation, since it would be very useful to a criminal who wants to impersonate you and avoid being readily traced.

 

Both are good points.   

So the wiki bans Tor?  Should I access the forum and wiki, in the clear? I do want to be a good netizen.

I usually use Tor because my ISP falsely accused me of violating the DMCA. When I finally got written details, I found that Disney was accusing me of downloading kids movies and the reported IP address hadn't been mine for many years. Apparently my ISP uses DHCP to assign addresses instead of assigning by MAC address. MAC address is only used for verification of service. If I shut my router down for one or two days, I get the same ip, but if I shutdown for a week or more (ie on vacation) I get a new ip address. Anyway, I signed up with Torguard at that time. Perhaps fuzzy thinking but I dislike being tracked and falsely accused of piracy. So I hide like I was a pirate to avoid the false claim. I also started worrying about the US government tracking my political activity. This is no longer a free country.

Regarding the second point, I used to take my wife's laptop with me in case I needed to contact my broker while traveling. That was before I found out that i should not be doing financial transactions through MacDonald's and Hotel wireless. That seems to be a leading reason for VPN's.

----------

## Hu

I don't know if the wiki bans Tor, but it might.  Typically, Tor bans are levied because users hiding behind Tor are causing more trouble than there is perceived value in allowing legitimate Tor users to participate.  If you want to use a service and it does not ban Tor, then it's your choice whether to use Tor with it or not.  Using Tor, or not, doesn't impact the server's load measurably.

I don't think the VPN will protect you from bogus DMCA complaints, since by definition they're not actually checking your traffic.

----------

## redblade7

I'm a fan of AirVPN.

----------

